# What do you cook/eat when you're sick?



## PA Baker (Mar 12, 2007)

Everyone in our house has one form or another of the flu right now!    I want us to continue to eat healthy but nothing sounds good and DH and I just don't have the energy to do anything more than necessary so cooking a lot is out of the question right now.

What do you eat/make when your family's sick?  I'm hoping your ideas will sound good to us!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 12, 2007)

Nothing interesting - Toast, broth and ginger ale - if they can keep it down, and maybe a little jello.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 12, 2007)

Chicken noodle soup, tea, soft boiled eggs, vanilla ice cream.

Feel better!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 12, 2007)

Chicken soup. Chicken soup. Chicken soup.


----------



## lulu (Mar 12, 2007)

Yup, chicken soup.  I like to add dumplings for stodge and comfort factor and starch energy to give sustainance to the soul while the protein from the chicken heals the body and the liquid sooths the throat and clears the sinuses.  
Jello takes seconds to make and is easy to eat.  Any nursery food, like sausages&mash with gravey and peas....nothing finicky and nothing too subtely in flavour, because you need to be able to taste it!


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2007)

Tea and toast. Chicken soup if we can manage it. Freezies for fever.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 12, 2007)

it depends what the prob is mostly, but I`m an advocate also of the Chicken soup with plenty garlic and pepper.

drink plenty of liquids (like you`de try drink anything else!) and keep as Warm even HOT as possible.


hope it shifts for you all soon


----------



## kadesma (Mar 12, 2007)

_Pa,_
_depending on what's going on with the tummy, we do pretty light things..DH loves the soup his mom use to make, just chicken stock, tiny pastina and at the end whisk up some egg and slowly add to the simmering soup...Even the little ones love it...poached eggs on toast, I've found Livi, Carson and Cade like cinnamon sugar toast..It seems to spark the appetitie for them. Ethan, only wants room temp fluids and jello, when they start to feel a little better they all like egg custard or vanilla tapioca pudding..We also keep those elctrolyte pops you freeze and give them as often as they will take them...7-up room temp helps, they all like oatmeal, crackers, just nothing heavy with fats and seasonings til tummy settles and that red rossy cheek look they get with fever goes away._

_kadesma_


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 12, 2007)

Won Ton soup for me. You'd think the pork filling would be rough on the tummy but it isn't. At least for me, anyways.


----------



## sattie (Mar 12, 2007)

As a child, mom use to fix tomato soup when we were sick, amazingly enough it always seemed to work wonders in soothing childhood ills.  I still do it today when I'm feeling sickly, or chicken soup.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 12, 2007)

Just clear chicken broth and toast. If you have an upset tummy, I don't think you want any noodles in it. At least until you know that you can keep something down.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 12, 2007)

chicken broth....and gatorade


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2007)

Matzoh ball soup.


----------



## csalt (Mar 12, 2007)

*Do hope you all feel better soon. *


----------



## middie (Mar 12, 2007)

Another soup fan here if I can keep it down. I also eat applesauce alot when I'm feeling under the weather.


----------



## JohnL (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep, chicken soup for me also!


----------



## mish (Mar 12, 2007)

Soup, soup & more soup, crackers & orange juice (for the vitamin C). When grandma was around, it was matzoh ball or kreplach soup. My mom made Lipton chicken noodle soup (with the little noodles) and added chunks of boiled potatoes. (I remember the smell/taste of parsley, when I could smell or taste anything.) Another tomato soup fan. If your tummy can handle it, a grilled cheese or grilled cheese & tomato sammich. Get well soon.

Vodka & OJ isn't bad either, lol.


----------



## shpj4 (Mar 12, 2007)

Lots of hot soup like chicken broth, toasted bread and tea and honey.


----------



## Constance (Mar 12, 2007)

Chicken soup, for sure. It works best if you eat it out of a mug and hold it close to your face, inhaling the vapors.

There are a lot of alternatives to the Campbell's Chicken Noodle we all had as kids. (Kids still prefer it.) 
Campbell's Chunky soups and Progresso soups have a several really tasty varieties, and the C's Chunky Chicken with white and wild rice soup will also go down great. If you want to go low sodium, Healthy Choice Chicken Noodle is really good. 

And by the way, if you are stuffed up, don't forget good old-fashioned Vicks VaporRub (or a generic replacement) on the chest not only feels good, but really does work to clear sinuses and break up chest congestion.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 12, 2007)

sick...like hangover???  Bubbles and lime jello.


----------



## amber (Mar 12, 2007)

Chicken soup and gingerale for me.  Verablue, you have one track mind


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 12, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> Chicken soup and gingerale for me.  Verablue, you have one track mind




Well, maaaaaaaaaaaaybe, that's the only sick I ever get! hahaha.

Besides, if I really don't feel well, like cold or flu or some other related ailment, if I don't cook it, I don't get it.  So, it's in my best interest not to get sick!

But, I do thank you for paying attention.  xoxoxo to you, too!!!


----------



## Spiritboxer (Mar 12, 2007)

Last week it was soft boiled eggs, chicken broth and raisin toast. Ginger ale is a staple in *my* house.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 12, 2007)

PA - you will get this one:
Chicken Corn Soup (magic stuff)
Grilled Cheese sammiches

What could be better?


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 13, 2007)

I just went to the store for sicky food.....there's a virus in the house.  
   I bought lemon Propel, kiwi strawberry Propel, apple juice, Triscuit crackers, ginger snaps, lemon,lime,raspberry swirled sherbet and pineapple sherbet, and bananas.  
   A virus is usually a 24 hour bug so I hope everyone is feeling well in the morning.  If not it is the doctor's office for sure.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Mar 13, 2007)

Toast, tea, hot chocolate, soup, light sandwiches..n if we have a cold, mum makes this hot lemon honey drink with water which really tastes fantastic and clears up your nose n makes you feel tons better


----------



## mish (Mar 13, 2007)

PA, hope you are feeling better. Another idea that comes to mind is a Noodle Bowl. We had/have a place out here called Yoshi-something-or-other, where they serve just about anything with noodles in a bowl. If you have some chicken hanging around, here's one you can toss into the slow cooker, if you're up to it:

Ginger-Chicken Noodle Soup




 
I usually keep frozen won tons in my freezer. If you have some of those, add them to broth or chicken noodle soup. Get well soon ​


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 13, 2007)

My usual hearty appetite goes right down south when I am suffering with fever, I am just in no mood for anything solid.  Ice cream and yogurt becomes the main staple, then Cris fixes me pureed, creamed potatoes or peas for something warm.
Cris on the other hand, his appetite never suffers, he gets hungry and eats just about anything as usual... probably for this reason he doesn't stay down long and recover quickly.  I definitely envy him!


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for your sweet thoughts and ideas.  Last night DH ran to the store for ginger ale, cough medicine, etc, and brought back my favorite chicken and broccoli from the Chinese restaurant that I like.  At first I didn't think it sounded good, but it actually tasted great.  DH is hardly eating--for some reason he only wants Raisin Bran when he does.  Today I'll do my darndest to get some chicken soup in him as he has a nasty temp and everything's gone to his chest (he has a doc's appt this PM).  I'm hanging in there so I think I'll have the oomph to whip some up (as DH said, I'm a mommy now so I can't get sick!  ).

Kads, I love the sound of your MIL's soup.  And I'll have to remember cinnamon-sugar toast when Sof's back on solids--that was a sick-staple for me when I was a kid, too!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 13, 2007)

Bubbles!!  LOL!

I like miso soup when Im sick.


----------



## RMS (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm another of the chicken soup and ginger ale when I'm sick people, oh, and saltine crackers!
Hope you all get well really soon!


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 13, 2007)

Chicken soup for sure.  Also watery rice porridge (plain) with side dishes, and noodle soup.  PA, hope all of you recover soon.


----------



## carolelaine (Mar 13, 2007)

I like chicken soup and 7up.  If it's not a stomach thing tomatoe soup always makes me feel better.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2007)

When little kids are sick, pediatricians always prescribe the BRAT diet _ bananas, rice, applesauce, and toast.

Can't imagine swallowing rice when I feel that lousy.  I'm a 7-Up (NOT flat) and toast kinda patient.  

If I'm feeling a little less than poorly, mac and cheese or waffles always perk me up.


----------



## Tiffeny (Mar 13, 2007)

Chicken soup, crackers, Gatorade, ginger ale, real juice popsicles, orange juice, lemon aid and Ensure!  I had what I think was Norwalk (brutal stomach flu  ) just days before my son was born.  The combination I mentioned helped me get through that and every other bad illness I have had.
 
Hope you have a healthy home again soon.


----------

